# How to walk a malt when it is snowy and cold?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

It has been snowing heavily the last couple of days in my hometown. I took Kia out for a walk and she walked maybe just a couple feet away and when I picked her up she was shivering... She has never seen snow (she's only 9 months old) and I think it was super new to her (and super cold). Should I walk her despite the shivering and let her get accustomed to the cold or it is a bad idea? I am sure the snowing will last all January and February...


You gotta love her sweater dress tho! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Keep in mind we live in Florida, but Boo does not want to go outside when it is wet or cold. Today was our coldest morning at 48 so he just looked out. We use a pee pad on the cold wet days.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with Mags. Mine stay in when it's cold outside. They are indoor potty trained. I have let mine out on the deck when we had snow before, and Riley wanted in immediately. Sissy thought it was fun to hop on.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see pictures of Malts out in the snow and cold,but I don't take mine out when it is. I'd put a jacket and boots if I did. My old dogs used to potty outside, they'd go out, potty and right back in!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is outdoor potty trained only and we take him for a walk every single day and boy is it ever cold and snowy here. I have a warm fur lined windproof jacket and boots for him. Without the boots his feet freeze up but as long as he's dressed for the weather he's fine. The jacket is better than a sweater because the wind goes right through the sweater.


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper is outdoor potty trained only and we take him for a walk every single day and boy is it ever cold and snowy here. I have a warm fur lined windproof jacket and boots for him. Without the boots his feet freeze up but as long as he's dressed for the weather he's fine. The jacket is better than a sweater because the wind goes right through the sweater.


Thank you everyone. 

I will definitely put boots on her and get a better jacket . She would go crazy staying only indoors the whole winter!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Patches has a nice sweater and a harness typed blanket jacket Today I waited a couple extra hours until it was UP to 0 and there was a good amount of sun on the sidewalk where we walk. We were out maybe 15 mins. She did fine. I haven't had to deal much with ice and snow yet this winter but I did shovel her off a spot out back in the grass and sun for a couple of days when it was too ice and snowy to walk. Not her favorite but we got it done. She also has artificial grass on my back deck with potty pads under it that is used 2 to 3 times a day to potty. She will not go poo on there as I have tried and tried but no we do have to go for a little walk somewhere atleast once a day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My fluffs all walk in the cold, snowy winter. I wax their paws with Mushers wax to protect them from, ice, snow or salt burn and I bought all three jackets from a place that sells clothing that service dogs or hunting dogs wear. Not very cutesy but it keeps them warm.
Your baby is young, once her blood thickens, she won't shiver so much.
My little one is 9 months and she's not only used to it now...I have to bribe her to come in from playing with yummy treats.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I let Jodi run around the yard and he wears pants and a jacket and even a light sweater inside the jacket (because it has no legs to cover him). I think it depends on the winter day and how far you walk. If Jodi gets wet he will get cold. So stay away from the slushy snow.

But whenever they are shivering, they're cold and not happy. Same as us, even if we are dressed for the cold, when we start feeling uncomfortable it's time to come in. I don't walk Jodi in the street, too much slush and salt here ,even with boots ( I can't get any that will stay on him). Remember they don't have the undercoat that keeps other dogs warmer.

I think there are some photos of Jodi in my albums of playing in the snow - he can stay out for about a half hour.


----------



## ROGERSMOM (Jul 16, 2016)

what kind of boots? my roger saw snow for the first time today and shivered and ran back in. he has jackets but needs boots. also do they stay on? thanks


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

ROGERSMOM said:


> what kind of boots? my roger saw snow for the first time today and shivered and ran back in. he has jackets but needs boots. also do they stay on? thanks


I use Muttluks. They have a Velcro strap that wraps around and you have to make sure it's wrapped around tightly and then they stay on fine. Also make sure you have the proper size for your dogs feet because they will fall off if they're too big. Be prepared for some pretty funny walking until he gets used to them. :HistericalSmiley: They're a bit hard to get on until you get used to doing it.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a really easy solution.......Use a stroller!!:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------

